# Help please!!



## doohboy24 (Oct 27, 2007)

hey guys  i need some help please. i am working with a canon eos rebel digital. i am trying to get some photo's uploaded to here. how do i get these files down to under 100kb?? everything i try wont get me under that. well at least and not look right. any help will be greatly appreciated.  tks


----------



## gketell (Oct 27, 2007)

What operating system are you using?

WinXP there is a powertoy you can download that will do it for you.
http://www.wikihow.com/Easily-Resize-Photos-in-Windows-XP

  MacOSX you can just "export" them from iPhoto.  Other than that: go to www.sourceforge.net and search for "image resizer" and it will come up with all sorts of tools for you do download and try.

http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=image+resizer

GK


----------

